# RIP Henri Dutilleux (1916-2013)



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Well, at least he lived to a ripe old age. BBC link.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

He lived a long, fruitful life and has given us many masterworks. RIP


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

Aww... May your music be remembered for long after.


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

Condolences to family and friends.

_Timbres, Espace, Mouvement_ is a long-standing and much-played favorite of mine.

Thank you, Mr. Dutilleux, for all of your works!


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

A terrible shame, to be sure, he built a fine body of work over those 97 years.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I had only just discovered him and a great discovery it was. In one of those weird quirks of synchronicity our irrational minds like to link to something paranormal, his Symphony No. 2 came on at random in my player today. It was a wonderful experience in the midst of an otherwise very trying and horrific day. I hope he knew how appreciated his work will continue to be.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Sad news. He was a marvelous composer.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm truly sad!! He wrote one of the greatest pieces in the 20th century flute repertoire, the Sonatine!

RIP

I will not forget him!


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

RIP to Henri. One of the greats of his generation (the late Elliott Carter now gone as well). I remember reading some writer saying Dutilleux didn't compose that much compared to others, but all of his works are masterpieces. Well I think that's a pretty big accolade. I have enjoyed his music, the cello concerto I got into easily (maybe cos I read Baudelaire years before that - he captured the vibe of the poetry so well in that piece), and another fav is Symphony #2 (including a harpsichord of all things, and this small group with feel of the concerto grosso format - yet sounds nothing but of its time, fresh still). He was someone I segued into after Messiaen, both masters of the French 20th century tradition, going back to Debussy, Ravel, FAure and so on. I think his music will endure and I for one continue to listen to the cello concerto quite regularly, its such a journey - poetic, emotional, visual, the lot...


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

I agree, Sid. Dutilleux was certainly one of the greats and regardless if he composed 10 or 100 works, they still bare his unmistakably stamp of individuality. Those luminous textures and the general atmosphere of his music is certainly intoxicating. When I heard _Metaboles_ for the first time many years ago, my jaw dropped. For me, here was a guy who clearly was continuing in the direction laid forth by Debussy and the Impressionist school. He wasn't afraid to be accessible either. This said, he certainly has a lifelong admirer in me.


----------



## Garlic (May 3, 2013)

This is very sad news
I'm only familiar with his string quartet, which is a gorgeous work
I'm keen to explore the rest of his works now

RIP


----------



## AndorFoldes (Aug 25, 2012)

He was a great composer.


----------



## OboeKnight (Jan 25, 2013)

Just listened to his Oboe Sonata and Flute Sonatine today...the piano in both of those works send a chill down my spine. Very creepy  He will be missed!


----------



## TresPicos (Mar 21, 2009)

Sad news indeed. 

His piano sonata might be the best piano work I've ever heard.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Paul Griffiths' obituary for this great composer.

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/05/23/a...-composer-dies-at-97.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0


----------

